# Xmas puzzle...name the well known tune.



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I got the idea to do this from a friend who sends me a puzzle each year. The idea is to obfuscate the original and well known Xmas tune with compositional tricks such as changing harmony, rhythm, registers, in fact anything to confuse the ears.

This offering is a brief 11 bar piano piece based on a famous standard. The tune is there but will you recognise it? Click the link to download the audio and two scores, one of which gives the solution, or at least a big clue as to what song was used.

https://we.tl/t-i7fcDSfYKt


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

LOL. I only opened this thread because the TC algorithm said it was one of a handful of threads that are "Recommended Reading".

The thread was started four months ago, and there have been no comments after the OP. 

But the AI recommended it to me. I'm now officially amused.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

pianozach said:


> LOL. I only opened this thread because the TC algorithm said it was one of a handful of threads that are "Recommended Reading".
> 
> The thread was started four months ago, and there have been no comments after the OP.
> 
> But the AI recommended it to me. I'm now officially amused.


How do we hear it?
Maybe it timed out, or maybe you have to be logged into Adobe.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> How do we hear it?
> Maybe it timed out, or maybe you have to be logged into Adobe.





pianozach said:


> LOL. I only opened this thread because the TC algorithm said it was one of a handful of threads that are "Recommended Reading".
> 
> The thread was started four months ago, and there have been no comments after the OP.
> 
> But the AI recommended it to me. I'm now officially amused.



It was only available for a week gents. I'll look on my computer tomorrow and see if I still have it. If so I'll post it here again.....merry xmas....


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I found it guys.
Can you find the well known Xmas song in this radically altered take on it. Be warned, the rhythm of the tune is different and dislpaced at times. The harmony bears almost no relation to the published version and the whole song has been generally monkeyed around with. I'll post the solution in time. There's audio at the link which is good for a week from this post..If you work it out PM me so as to not ruin it for anyone else. First past the post gets bugger all..  
xmas puzzle 2021.aif


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

OK I'm guessing there's no interest so for the sake of completion, here's the answer....


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> OK I'm guessing there's no interest so for the sake of completion, here's the answer....


Excellent. It sounded Christmasy.


----------

